# ECM8000 orientation



## dobomode (Feb 6, 2008)

I feel kind of stupid asking this, but what's the correct way of positioning the ECM8000? Should it point toward the source or toward the ceiling? I.e. horizontal or vertical?

Thanks!


----------



## fibreKid (Apr 20, 2006)

Straight up, ear height will do just fine :nerd:
-john


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

It is very difficult to reproduce the high frequencies into a large horizontal area, shoot with the microphone to the tweeter's center


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Vertical position is the preferred orientation.

At low frequencies it doesn't matter too much, but at higher frequencies, there appears to be a difference. A member here (Anthony) did some tests. See here.

brucek


----------

